

Proton-M rocket with 3 Glonass (GPS) satellites on board crashes - tankenmate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyuiShSePS4

======
cookingrobot
Tv news really is terrible. Why is it radioactive, and how radioactive.
Populated area? How populated and how close and why do they launch there? What
is the economic loss? What "firings and shakeups" happened at the space
agency? They list so many unsubstantiated and surprising claims so quickly and
don't sound like they know what they're saying.

------
tankenmate
Although the commentators say that there is radioactive material aboard, that
doesn't seem likely as it isn't used in the latest versions of Glonass-M
satellites.

~~~
dfc
What do the clocks use for a frequency standard? I think the caesium standards
are not radioactive but the rubidium standards are slightly radioactive.

~~~
sounds
And additionally, RTGs are commonly used as power sources, though the GLONASS
design does use solar panels.

